# Expats Working for IBM in Cyberjaya



## gcreen

Hello ExpatForum,

I recently had a job interview for IBM in Cyberjaya which went very well, I am basically waiting on Hiring Manager / HR Department getting back to me with a proposed offer.

Is there any expats on the forum working for IBM in Cyberjaya ? If so, I would like to get in touch, I have a few questions and it would be great for some help from people living and working in Cyberjaya

Thanks


----------



## kishore5382

Did you get the job? I recently got interviewed for a 1 + 1 year(s) contractual position with HCL Technologies Malaysia & the interview went very well. Now they are willing to make an offer, but waiting on few other formalities & paper work. I have several questions in mind which you perhaps have answers to, do you mind sharing your email address with me?


----------

